# NFL Remotes



## zebra_lounge (Feb 18, 2008)

I have been trying to order the NFL remote for the last few days 3+ days and keep getting the same error message:
"Sorry, we're having trouble creating your order. Please try again later or call 1-800-DIRECTV to place your order."

I have successfully ordered with the same card in the past but can't get the checkout to work. I have called directv 10 times and they give me the same generic answers: System maintinence, try again in a couple hours. I asked them to talk with the maintinence manager but they act like that is impossible. I have called my credit card company and my card isnt even being authorized. There is something on their end blocking the transaction. I have tried many different computers etc. Any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Ummm, why don't you just order one over the phone? Especially since you called them anyway. A friend of mine did just that when he ordered Sunday Ticket in August. He asked about an NFL remote and they ordered it up for him.


----------



## zebra_lounge (Feb 18, 2008)

I am ordering a few for friends and some gifts. I need the online system to work bc I can ship them directly.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

zebra_lounge said:


> I am ordering a few for friends and some gifts. I need the online system to work bc I can ship them directly.


You should still be able to change the shipping address when ordering via phone.

BTW, :welcome_s to DBSTalk!

- Merg


----------



## StangGT909 (Mar 9, 2007)

I ordered two tonight for gifts. Lady on the phone said I had to order online, but said they usually only take a week. After ordering, I noticed the fine print on the site that said may take 4-6 weeks. Hmmm... anyone know how long it should take?

It is what it is, but I'd sure be happy if they came at least by Monday of next week.


----------



## Rockaway1836 (Sep 26, 2007)

StangGT909 said:


> I ordered two tonight for gifts. Lady on the phone said I had to order online, but said they usually only take a week. After ordering, I noticed the fine print on the site that said may take 4-6 weeks. Hmmm... anyone know how long it should take?
> 
> It is what it is, but I'd sure be happy if they came at least by Monday of next week.


I have ordered quite a few in the past. The ones I ordered last year took a day. I orderd 4 of them last week and it took 2 days.


----------



## jrodfoo (Apr 9, 2007)

Yeah I ordered one last week and it came within 2 days.. you should be good to go.


----------



## StangGT909 (Mar 9, 2007)

Alright then, it will be a Merry Christmas


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Just as a note...

The NFL remote I bought over a year ago has been as solid a unit as I've owned to date. The remote not only looks nice, but has a good feel to it, and operates fast and reliably.


----------



## blaqhauq (Dec 13, 2010)

I ordered a steelers remote on the 30th of November and got it December 2nd. One directv remote said out of stock for steelers remote but when I logged into my account and went to purchase remotes I selected NFL remotes and steelers was indeed in stock.


----------



## Rockaway1836 (Sep 26, 2007)

blaqhauq said:


> I ordered a steelers remote on the 30th of November and got it December 2nd. One directv remote said out of stock for steelers remote but when I logged into my account and went to purchase remotes I selected NFL remotes and steelers was indeed in stock.


I found the same exact thing. Got my nephews Stealers, and Cowboys remotes. Both listed as sold out. Logged on and they were both available.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Contemplating retiring my "Giants" remote after watching Sunday's game.


----------



## zebra_lounge (Feb 18, 2008)

Anyone want to make an order for me since my account won't let me check out for some reason? I can paypal you in advance and you can change the shipping address to me. I'll give someone a little extra $ to help me out. Just PM me. Thanks


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

zebra_lounge said:


> Anyone want to make an order for me since my account won't let me check out for some reason? I can paypal you in advance and you can change the shipping address to me. I'll give someone a little extra $ to help me out. Just PM me. Thanks


Just call up DirecTV and order it over the phone.

- Merg


----------



## zebra_lounge (Feb 18, 2008)

You can not do that I already tried. Trust me. You have to order online.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

zebra_lounge said:


> You can not do that I already tried. Trust me. You have to order online.


You can. You just might need to find the right CSR. 

- Merg


----------



## zebra_lounge (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm 0/10 so far maybe the 11th will be luckier?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Rockaway1836 said:


> I found the same exact thing. Got my nephews Stealers, and Cowboys remotes. Both listed as sold out. Logged on and they were both available.


Hey, now! My first favorite team, the one with Franco Harris, was honest-as far as NFL teams go, that is-so please don't call them thieves! 
I've moved a few times, and adopted the local teams, so 25 years ago I was in 49er heaven. Games with the 'Boys were always hot, but man, have both teams been sucking wind for quite a while. Now I am in 49er hell. (rant over!)

The is the first I've heard of custom remotes, so thanks to all.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Just as a note...
> 
> The NFL remote I bought over a year ago has been as solid a unit as I've owned to date. The remote not only looks nice, but has a good feel to it, and operates fast and reliably.


I agree. My NFL Remotes are much more Solid Feeling and a little heavier than my regular remotes and it has a Backlight Button and works much better than my regular ones. Well worth the money.


----------



## Rockaway1836 (Sep 26, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Hey, now! My first favorite team, the one with Franco Harris, was honest-as far as NFL teams go, that is-so please don't call them thieves!
> I've moved a few times, and adopted the local teams, so 25 years ago I was in 49er heaven. Games with the 'Boys were always hot, but man, have both teams been sucking wind for quite a while. Now I am in 49er hell. (rant over!)
> 
> The is the first I've heard of custom remotes, so thanks to all.[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

MysteryMan said:


> Contemplating retiring my "Giants" remote after watching Sunday's game.


I understand your feelings  (I've retired my Redskins remote) every sunday


----------



## markfp (Mar 9, 2010)

StangGT909 said:


> After ordering, I noticed the fine print on the site that said may take 4-6 weeks. Hmmm... anyone know how long it should take?
> 
> Because of various consumer protection laws in different states, stating "4-6 weeks" is just legal mumbo-jumbo to the cover a company's butt in case of a delay in shipping. It's no indication of anticipated shipping time.


----------



## zebra_lounge (Feb 18, 2008)

Anyone bought in the last 3 days?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Well, the CSRs must have lied to me again! I ordered one Jets remote, expecting it to look like the one on the website and got one that looked black with a little Jets logo on it. Called up to complain about the differences between the bright green remote on the website and the almost black remote that I received. They apologized and told me to keep that one and they'd send me another one at no cost. Got the same remote a few days later. Called up again and was told that the NFL had forced D* to stop selling the NFL remotes. But I was told to keep both remotes at no cost to me. 

A few days later, I had one of the remotes outside for some reason, and in bright sunlight, I could see that the top of the remote was a very dark green. Since I don't watch TV in bright sunlight I thought both the remotes were black. So I gave up. 

Now I have to readdress this issue with Retention. Glad someone opened this thread.

Before anyone chides me for having a "green" remote, take a look at the Jet's uniforms, they are bright green, just as the website shows the remotes. In no way does the remote's almost black color resemble the color of "Gang Green's" uniform colors.

Rich


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Does the Jets remote have the white stripes and championship stats, etc that they show on the website? I ordered the Bills remote last year and it looked almost identical to the one shown on the website. The shade of blue is a bit darker, but it definitely looks blue.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RACJ2 said:


> Does the Jets remote have the white stripes and championship stats, etc that they show on the website? I ordered the Bills remote last year and it looked almost identical to the one shown on the website. The shade of blue is a bit darker, but it definitely looks blue.


It looks just like the one on the website except for the color. The two I have definitely look black. If you look at the one on the website you'll see a small Jets stick on label that is green, the same color as the rest of the remote. On mine the label is that green, but the remote is so dark that it looks black.

I just got off the phone with Retention and the CSR I talked to told me that they had never stopped selling the NFL remotes and that they had gotten permission to sell them from the NFL before they started offering them.

He gave me a credit to cover the cost of a new remote and I ordered it. I have little hope of getting one that looks anything like the one on the website, but it's worth a try.

As far as I'm concerned, this is just another example of how difficult it is to be a loyal Jets fan. Nothing ever goes right. Before the season started, I was moaning about the travails of being a Jets fan on a thread and several folks jumped up and told me how well they thought the Jets would do this year and how loaded with talent they are. Now, as I'm sure all of you know, they are poised, once again, to snatch defeat from the jaws of victory. And rip another piece of my heart out. Sanchez has a "mild" shoulder injury and, as usual, there really isn't a Plan B.

By the way, I've been a Jets fan since they were the Titans. No joy. We could have had Vick for practically nothing and we end up with Sanchez, who seems doomed to be another QB failure. And no viable replacement for him. They'll probably make the playoffs just to prolong my agony, but the Super Bowl? Nah.

Rich


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

rich584 said:


> It looks just like the one on the website except for the color. The two I have definitely look black. If you look at the one on the website you'll see a small Jets stick on label that is green, the same color as the rest of the remote. On mine the label is that green, but the remote is so dark that it looks black.


Wonder if they were attempting to mimic this alternate jersey style.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

trainman said:


> Wonder if they were attempting to mimic this alternate jersey style.


Link not working.

- Merg


----------



## kikkenit2 (Oct 26, 2006)

Jersey Rich I have 8 different nfl remotes including the new york jets (usc fan?) and the dark green is green but way off the proper color. I would sue directv and the nfl. Or get some nail polish to match and paint the damn things. You must have 3 of them by now. You'll get one of them right. They are cool remotes for $20 and most have accurate team colors.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

kikkenit2 said:


> Jersey Rich I have 8 different nfl remotes including the new york jets (usc fan?) and the dark green is green but way off the proper color. *I would sue directv and the nfl.* Or get some nail polish to match and paint the damn things. You must have 3 of them by now. You'll get one of them right. They are cool remotes for $20 and most have accurate team colors.


Really? For what? $20?


----------



## Clark143 (Mar 18, 2007)

I thought the back was a bit on the slippery side and hard to grab. I put some cell phone grabber on the back to help hold it.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Link not working.
> 
> - Merg


Whewww, Thought it was my computer. Thanx.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

kikkenit2 said:


> Jersey Rich I have 8 different nfl remotes including the new york jets (usc fan?) and the dark green is green but way off the proper color. I would sue directv and the nfl. Or get some nail polish to match and paint the damn things. You must have 3 of them by now. You'll get one of them right. They are cool remotes for $20 and most have accurate team colors.


I know I'm gonna get the same remote, but the Retention CSR was trying so hard to resolve the problem I went along with him. Just another part of being a Jets fan! Fortunately, I'm also a Yankees fan, so they kinda balance each other out. Now, if Cashman was the GM of the Jets, I'd bet we'd have Michael Vick (no, I don't care what ballplayers do off the field, all I see are good players) and we'd be the lock for the Super Bowl that every one but me thought we'd be.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Really? For what? $20?


Must you change your avatar so often? :lol:

If I was gonna sue D* it would have been during the first few months of using HRs, that time has passed and I'm quite happy with D*. Never thought I'd be saying that back in '06, but there it is. I haven't paid for any of my Jets remotes, so I really can't get too upset about them. Just disappointed. And being a rabid Jets fan comes with disappointment each year. Joe Willie, where have you gone? :nono2:

Rich


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

The Merg said:


> Link not working.


Arrgh, I swear it was working earlier. Let's see if this image works...










(A couple years old, I realize, but who knows how long those "black" Jets remotes have been sitting around in the DirecTV warehouse?)


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Must you change your avatar so often? :lol:
> 
> If I was gonna sue D* it would have been during the first few months of using HRs, that time has passed and I'm quite happy with D*. Never thought I'd be saying that back in '06, but there it is. I haven't paid for any of my Jets remotes, so I really can't get too upset about them. Just disappointed. And being a rabid Jets fan comes with disappointment each year. Joe Willie, where have you gone? :nono2:
> 
> Rich


I was one of those who tried telling you "how well (I) thought the Jets would do this year and how loaded with talent they are." :lol: Oops! Maybe they'll sign Vick this off-season?

I'll break out a Yankee avatar in a few months. I recently had a room redone in a Yankee theme...Blue & gray walls, Yankee figures, flag, framed photos, autographed Cano photo.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

trainman said:


> Arrgh, I swear it was working earlier. Let's see if this image works...
> (A couple years old, I realize, but who knows how long those "black" Jets remotes have been sitting around in the DirecTV warehouse?)


The link has always worked fine for me, but the image makes it easier to see.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

trainman said:


> Arrgh, I swear it was working earlier. Let's see if this image works...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Picture the Jets logo on the black part of the uniform and you'll be looking at the color scheme of my two Jets remotes. If they were the green of the uniform shown, I would have been satisfied. I'd be willing to bet that the Jets remote is the only one with a misrepresented color scheme. We are cursed! Look on the D* website and you'll see what I mean.

Oddly, I was told by a PP CSR that the first remote might have been an old one and the next one I got would surely be the same as the website showed. Where would they get "old ones"? The torture continues...

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> I was one of those who tried telling you "how well (I) thought the Jets would do this year and how loaded with talent they are." :lol: Oops! Maybe they'll sign Vick this off-season?


They had their chance to sign Vick and blew it. Now he'll win the MVP award and we'll be stuck next year with Sanchez and his soon to be surgically repaired shoulder. This just gets worse and worse. Glad to see someone fessed up, thanx.



> I'll break out a Yankee avatar in a few months. I recently had a room redone in a Yankee theme...Blue & gray walls, Yankee figures, flag, framed photos, autographed Cano photo.


I had my house resided a couple years ago and looked for pin striped siding. Couldn't find any. There's a hole that could be filled by an entrepreneur! Glad to see you're a Yankees' fan. Just think, Cashman almost traded Cano a short time ago. I've got a bunch of the Yankee figurines too. The Babe, Lou Gehrig, Jeter, The Mick (my personal favorite), Yogi, all the great Yankees. I've also got one figurine that isn't a Yankee, just the greatest Latino player of all time. I'd like to get a Showalter doll to stick pins in it. I still can see Coney out on the mound in the '95 playoffs pitching his heart out while Mariano and Wetteland sat in the bullpen. I got physically ill after that tragic game.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Just got the Jets remote. Now I will open the box...same thing, dammit! The curse lives!!!

Rich


----------



## kikkenit2 (Oct 26, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Really? For what? $20?


I was just kidding but didn't feel like placing a smiley.


----------



## maartena (Nov 1, 2010)

zebra_lounge said:


> I am ordering a few for friends and some gifts. I need the online system to work bc I can ship them directly.


I don't see a problem here..... you can order 50 remotes and ship them to 50 different addresses when calling by phone if you want.... I am sure you don't have that many, but you can do all you want over the phone.


----------



## StangGT909 (Mar 9, 2007)

Wow the remote I ordered earlier this week came in two days. That's crazy fast with free shipping. Should make a great x-mas present.

I like the colors on my remote, but I was surprised that it has such a glossy finish. It border lines on looking a little cheap, but I still think it's a fun novelty remote. 

It came with a RF antenna, but my HR24 has one built in. I guess I'll use my old RF remote in my bedroom H24. Does the H24 have an antenna built in or will I have to use the external antenna?


----------



## Rockaway1836 (Sep 26, 2007)

StangGT909 said:


> Wow the remote I ordered earlier this week came in two days. That's crazy fast with free shipping. Should make a great x-mas present.
> 
> I like the colors on my remote, but I was surprised that it has such a glossy finish. It border lines on looking a little cheap, but I still think it's a fun novelty remote.
> 
> It came with a RF antenna, but my HR24 has one built in. I guess I'll use my old RF remote in my bedroom H24. Does the H24 have an antenna built in or will I have to use the external antenna?


The H24 has it built in.


----------



## phillyunion (Dec 27, 2010)

Anyone want to sell a new or used Eagles remote or know where I can find one?

much appreciated!


----------



## kikkenit2 (Oct 26, 2006)

phillyunion said:


> Anyone want to sell a new or used Eagles remote or know where I can find one?
> 
> much appreciated!


I just checked and I don't have that team. Now with Vick very hot. Sold out? Bummer. On hold with directv right now to get last week sunday ticket for free. They keep hanging up!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

phillyunion said:


> Anyone want to sell a new or used Eagles remote or know where I can find one?
> 
> much appreciated!


How about a Jets remote? I've got three of them. :lol:

Rich


----------



## kikkenit2 (Oct 26, 2006)

rich584 said:


> How about a Jets remote? I've got three of them. :lol:
> 
> Rich


Yea and the color matches Philly better.:lol:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

kikkenit2 said:


> Yea and the color matches Philly better.:lol:


Naw, it still looks black. Woulda made a better Raiders remote.

Rich


----------



## Homebrew101 (Jul 12, 2006)

my Green Bay remote is flawed, they list the championship years on the back but only the last 9, underneath where the 1st three should be the battery cover is in the way and nothing is printed there

oh never mind - the rest of you won't run into this problem especially Viking fans :lol:


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Homebrew101 said:


> my Green Bay remote is flawed, they list the championship years on the back but only the last 9, underneath where the 1st three should be the battery cover is in the way and nothing is printed there
> 
> oh never mind - the rest of you won't run into this problem especially Viking fans :lol:


That was good!!! !rolling


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

codespy said:


> That was good!!! !rolling


And, at least he was merciful and didn't mention my Jets. 42 seasons and counting.

Rich


----------



## Old_School (Nov 29, 2011)

And not to bring up a old thread....... Ok i am.... 

Today i was curious to if they where still selling them... i can find them on D website and there is a button to order one but, when you click it, it takes you to your account and there is no options to order it.. 

Do they stop selling them in the off season or are they done?


----------



## skierbri10 (Sep 18, 2006)

I bought one about a month or two ago.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

They stopped being offered on 6/1/12.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> They stopped being offered on 6/1/12.


Did you ever get a chance to see the Jets remote? I have three or four of them. The Jets remotes are almost black, while their uniforms are a vivid green. I got the first one and complained and got that one without charge, got another one just like the first one and complained, got that one without charge, etc. Never paid for any of them.

Should have gotten a Giants remote, they got the colors right on them.

Rich


----------



## Old_School (Nov 29, 2011)

Shades228 said:


> They stopped being offered on 6/1/12.


For good? they still advertise them on the website.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Old_School said:


> For good? they still advertise them on the website.


Where do you see them advertised still?


----------



## Old_School (Nov 29, 2011)

Shades228 said:


> Where do you see them advertised still?


http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4820004


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Old_School said:


> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4820004


Bookmarked?


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

So are u able to order ?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

dtv757 said:


> So are u able to order ?


Nope


----------



## Old_School (Nov 29, 2011)

Shades228 said:


> Bookmarked?


nope i accually found it by doing a google search "nfl remotes"

i guess ill have to call directv and ask


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Old_School said:


> nope i accually found it by doing a google search "nfl remotes"
> 
> i guess ill have to call directv and ask


It's pulling up the page but you can't get there through the website.

There is not an offer for NFL remotes or information about them at this time so calling will not result in any information.


----------



## Old_School (Nov 29, 2011)

Shades228 said:


> It's pulling up the page but you can't get their through the website.
> 
> There is not an offer for NFL remotes or information about them at this time so calling will not result in any information.


Just spoke with DIRECTV as was said they did stop offering them on 6/1/12 and will no longer offer them again


----------



## kb24sd (Jun 22, 2012)

So these aren't for sale anymore?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Rich said:


> Did you ever get a chance to see the Jets remote? I have three or four of them. The Jets remotes are almost black, while their uniforms are a vivid green. I got the first one and complained and got that one without charge, got another one just like the first one and complained, got that one without charge, etc. Never paid for any of them.
> 
> Should have gotten a Giants remote, they got the colors right on them.
> 
> Rich


No I never saw them I have my Bears remote and in hindsight I should have ordered a couple. The buttons on it are starting to take some elbow grease to recognize so I guess I need to order a RC65RBX and swap the case.



kb24sd said:


> So these aren't for sale anymore?


Sometimes I really wish we had a sarcasm font but just in case this was a real question: No


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

kb24sd said:


> So these aren't for sale anymore?


I found some on Ebay for some pretty crazy prices!! :lol:

DirecTV NFL Remotes on Ebay


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

chevyguy559 said:


> I found some on Ebay for some pretty crazy prices!! :lol:
> 
> DirecTV NFL Remotes on Ebay


I got three Packer NFL Remotes left....NIB. I ordered 6 of them, soon after they sold out.

What does market price mean? I thought it only applied to items on a menu at restaurants. :lol:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> No I never saw them I have my Bears remote and in hindsight I should have ordered a couple. The buttons on it are starting to take some elbow grease to recognize so I guess I need to order a RC65RBX and swap the case.


Are the colors correct on the Bears remote?

I've been a Jets fan from the beginning and I was really disappointed with all the Jets' remotes I got. The fact that they didn't charge me for any of them because of the colors was really nice on D*'s part, but, being a fervent Jets fan, this was just another disappointment. Well, perhaps Tebow can pray us into a shot at the Super Bowl this year. Nothing else seems to work.... :nono2:

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

chevyguy559 said:


> I found some on Ebay for some pretty crazy prices!! :lol:
> 
> DirecTV NFL Remotes on Ebay


Wow! I oughta sell my Jets remotes. Nah, nobody would buy them, be just another disappointment. Not easy being a Jets fan.

Rich


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

codespy said:


> I got three Packer NFL Remotes left....NIB. I ordered 6 of them, soon after they sold out.
> 
> What does market price mean? I thought it only applied to items on a menu at restaurants. :lol:


They don't have the SuperBowl XLV on them, FYI.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Correct....they were produced before they won XLV. Sold out soon after the victory.


----------



## Skarzon (Oct 2, 2006)

Wish I had known about these earlier...Hopefully they'll bring em back some day.


----------



## Old_School (Nov 29, 2011)

chevyguy559 said:


> I found some on Ebay for some pretty crazy prices!! :lol:
> 
> DirecTV NFL Remotes on Ebay


Yeah, $200 for a eagles remote:lol:

BTW, if anyone has a Panthers remote i would gladly buy it for a reasonable price...


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

codespy said:


> Correct....they were produced before they won XLV. Sold out soon after the victory.


I got mine. Even though I no longer have DTV, I'm still keeping the remote as a souvenir.


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

thats crazy!

oh well I made $300 of two brand new ones...

Why would they stop production? are they changing remote styles?? I used to give them out for xmas gifts pry bought ten last year.


----------

